
Unlimited smartphone data withers - yanw
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/2/hi/technology/10401949.stm
======
yungchin
"This is a near-term fix, and the bottom line is that network operators are
going to have to invest a lot of money in new technology to ensure they can
cope with demand from their customers."

As far as I'm concerned, this ought to be a permanent change. If I get to buy
a data bundle (where a data bundle is literally a quotum of data), that would
be a direct financial incentive to the operator to make the network faster:
the faster they can help me eat through my bundle, the faster they'll sell the
next bundle.

I find that a lot more appealing than the model where I'm promised a certain
speed, which I may or may not get in practice due to overprovisioning, and
where in the end I just get to feel ripped off.

